# What's elevating your anxiety now?



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

My current issue is over my finances. Nothing can twist me up more than that. And no matter how hard I try not to let it keep me up at night, it still does. I'm now working again and I'm hoping that will alleviate some of the stress, but I've only been on the job for five weeks and I know it's going to take some time for things to level out. In the meantime, I can't seem to stop worrying about it. So I guess I'm wondering what everyone elses stressors are right now. No one closely connected to me seems to be too concerned about money, so that makes my anxiety even worse.AnneMarie


----------



## Emg84 (Oct 11, 2002)

What is stressing me out right now is the the thought that I will have a bad attack during class. I find that even though I work after school, I don't seem to have any attacks while i'm there.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I think mine is (was) the sniper...I only live about 30 minutes where they picked up the suspects this morning....Hopefully they will be the ones that was doing the shooting..I have been scared to go out at night after I get home from work....So I will have to find something else to worry about if they have captured them


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

Mainly for me it has been my finances also. Never really had to worry about how to pay bills before with the good job I had. Now, lost my car and filing bankruptcy. The only way to do it now. Took all the major pressure off my mind. Also the episode in Colorado bothered me tremendously ans till does to some degree. but now I hope to be able to start a new life free of major financial debt and go on. But still have those moments I have anxiety where I have to have that Xanax. But at least now I am not so pressured into finding such a high paying job that it was taking over my thinking. Now I can find soomething that will not onl pay my present bills but hopefully provide me with a future and if the pay is not the greateest at this point maybe being happy is more important at this point with the thought in my mind that I will have a good future at the company. Right now though working from home on computer work assisting a consultant in another part of the country. This is the type of computer work I do like and he has complete confidence in my abilities which is something I have found hard to convince other people of. If you don't have that degree and experience with other software packages then employers just don't want to look at you or talk to you, especially someone my age. This guy though has plans for me for not only giving me work now but also for the future with growth potential. It feels good to work with someone who gives you a pat on the back and says "Come on you can do it; don't think so little of yourself and you are more capable than you think".So for me it was baby steps. although what happened to me back west devistated me because I thought I was good friends with certain people and they turned out to be using me and because of my high bills and not being able to see certain people anymore just took over my thinking and the mattter of having to find sucha high paying job; now I can take baby steps to heal myself in both my mind and my future and hopefully will be happier soon.Mark


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Oh I used to worry about so many things it made me fight often with everybody. When I did Mike's tapes that was the biggest improvement, like now I still worry but do not go crazy







about every single little thing like I used to.Back to your question, for me it is my job. Even when I go to sleep I find myself thinking about the classroom, etc. The good thing is that I like the school I am now in, so it is pressure but not as bad as it used to be when I hated the place I was working at. Still, I have some issues to work with and that keeps my mind on school 24-7.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

AnneMarie







Great thread! This really gives all of us a chance to express our anxieties.I have to say that money is a huge issue for me as well. I do freelance consulting work and the economy hit my profession really hard. I can't work full-time because of my IBS. I may have to put my house up for sale, etc.The thing that pushed me over the top today was my 89 y.o. mom calling me (from another state) saying that she couldn't remember anything and thought she was having a stroke, but wouldn't let me call 911 (if I did she said she'd never talk to me again). I was able to straighten everything out, but it took all day and I'm now a wreck. I feel bad that I let this situation totally stress me out. In fact, I think I'll create a separate post about it. I need some advice from you all.


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

Well, hubbie got a nice bonus check today so that helps ease my mind a little. It's always nice to get some unexpected cash when you really need it.Tonite I find myself anxious about us leaving town tomorrow. It's only a three hour drive from here to Chicago, but I find myself concerned that my IBS will act up, or what if one the children gets ill, or what if my grandmother has really declined since I last saw her? What if, what if, what if??? I feel like I spend a lot of time worrying about "what if...". I'm hoping for a great weekend. I haven't seen my grandmother in quite some time, and we are also planning to take the girls downtown to the Field Museum and Shedd Aquarium. I just don't want things to get screwed up. I always get anxious before traveling, but this isn't even a big trip.And the worse part about the worrying for me is, I know I shouldn't be doing it so much, but I can't seem to control it. I hate not having that control. I'm sure many of you can relate.AnneMarie


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

AnneMarie







I do understand. Good luck with your trip tomorrow. Glad to hear about the bonus.


----------



## Phyllis McDonnell (Dec 15, 1998)

(a) I've been asked to work a few hours this afternoon in the counselling centre where I used to work full time as secretary to the Directors. This will be the first time I've driven myself there (except for counselling sessions in the past 5 weeks) for over a year. My muscles are knotted with tension.(







Leaving my hubby alone for the afternoon. His anxiety is so bad he doesn't want me to leave him (he doesn't say it: I just know from his tone of voice and facial expression). I know I can't take responsibility for someone else's anxiety, but it's so hard to do the right thing for both of us.Keep your fingers crossed that I make it. Weather's bad, traffic is heavy, and I don't know if I'll be able to get a parking space near the office. This is the biggest step I've taken to help myself and I don't want to disappointment myself.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

refinancing my house - so much paperwork, but worse I need to clean my house for the appraisal. work - wrapping up one project but there are tons of loose ends and it's going to stay messy for a while.health - not sure why I need to go for a follow up mammogram and ultrasound next week - could be something or could be they just need a better image. it's my first one so it's all new to me. trying to get a hold of my doctor but she has't called back yet.the rest of my life - I'm on the baord of a non-profit and helping organize a full ay retreat which is all about how we can raise enough moeny to keep the place going. then they asked me to be on session at church which is a huge commitment. I want all this but it's a lot of stuff going on.there, feels good jsut to get this out! like zayaka, I found the tapes helped me a lot - at least I don't wake up often with my mind racing in the middle of the night.nancy


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

What is stressing me out the most is how long it will take for me to get disability.I have not been able to work for almost a year and my lawyer said my appeal could take up to another year!Definately financial stress!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

At the moment, a personal, private crisis is driving my anxiety. I have no choice but to medicate for it. Without medication I am unable to even participate in hypnotherapy.When my anxiety becomes overwhelming, I often become depressed and even apathetic.In addition to meds, other helpful agents are: exercise (for me that is modern dance), music (I sing in a traveling gospel choir), focusing on something about which I am passionate.... and a good episode of Whose Line Is It, Anyway?Kitties are nice.... they often comfort me when I am upset.Homemade chicken soup ain't bad either.Evie


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Right now, nothing.Absolutely nothing is making me nuts.Amazing isn't it!Might be a whole different story tomorrow but right now, this very minute, with the exception of a bout of nausea, I am better than I have been in weeks.My heart has finally stopped racing.The cardiologist started me on some new meds for my heart.What relief.A racing heart just wears you out.So tonight I'm a but nauseas from the new meds but that's okay for the moment.It's just so good to be tended by a doctor who knows how to diagnose a medical need.There's hope Ladies and Gents.Hope.Kamiewhat a long long way from last week we are.


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Good post Annemarie.I have a few things going on in my life that is causing me great anxiety. I have major problems sleeping i feel anxious just thinking of sleep. Last night I had a full nights sleep for the first time in months, but tonight (it is 4 am here) I am wide awake and it is the anxiety which keeps me awake. My work stresses me out as I am not really happy there and the people are awful to work with but trying to focus on the positive, which is that i work close to where i live and have started to walk to work and home. My finances is another concern. I am now in debt and have little money to spare. I have just started Mike's tapes and that even makes me anxious but when i try to relax my anxiety gets worse. Does this happen to anyone else?Phyllis, did you manage to get to work ok?


----------

